# Phragmipedium Petite Queillette



## OR.O (Feb 13, 2017)

Petite Queillette by osvaldo Rozzo




Petite Queillette by osvaldo Rozzo




Hanne Popow e Petite Queillette by osvaldo Rozzo


----------



## PatPur (Feb 13, 2017)

My compliments! I love it! I even think it is from now on my wishlist...


----------



## eaborne (Feb 13, 2017)

Cool flower!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 13, 2017)

Gorgeous and very interesting!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2017)

Hanne Popow flavum. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2017)

I want them both!


----------



## abax (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh yes, me too. I love the pink Phrags. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2017)

interesting bicolour appearance


----------

